# Toro Powerlite strange behavior



## JRToro86 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello all, new to this forum and had a quick question about a 2001 powerlite that I just picked up. For some reason it will not start and run with the choke ON, or even halfway but after a few pulls fires up with the choke off. This is the opposite of what I have seen in the passed with small motors. 

What could be the cause of this weird choke behavior? I hear of motors only running with the choke on, but not only firing if it's off. Last thing I want is to try and fire it up during a huge snowfall and it won't start because the choke isn't working properly.

Thank you


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello jrtoro, welcome to *SBF!!* have you checked to see if the choke linkage is connected to the carb


----------



## JRToro86 (Oct 15, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello jrtoro, welcome to *SBF!!* have you checked to see if the choke linkage is connected to the carb


Thanks for the welcome, looks like you have a healthy amount of snowblowers judging by your sig. No I have not checked the linkage... Will probably look into it further in the morning. I figure it is at least connected because it won't fire with the choke on and then I move the lever over to "off" and it fires right up.. but perhaps linkage is screwed up in some way. 

Is it possible when set to "on" the choke is not letting any air at all into the motor therefore making it impossible to start on this setting? Or in other words choking it too much


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My guess, and only a guess, is that with the choke on it is too rich, and will not fire. As soon as you take it off, it allows the right amount of air in, to the fuel and fires. 

Guess is, the needle is stuck or leaking.


----------



## JRToro86 (Oct 15, 2014)

Not to bring back an old thread or anything but just wanted to post what the fix was.

Actually, there really was no fix. I was trying to start it in weather that was too warm, therefore it really didn't even need the choke and that's why it wouldn't run on it. First snowfall this year and at other times when it was cold it fired right up on choke, so it must be jetted/tuned to operate in weather where it's actually going to be used (below freezing).


----------

